# recommendations on a first fountain pen



## Manny (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had a couple of requests for Fountain pens but have somewhat reluctant because I personally have never used one.  

I am looking over the canyon edge thinking about making myself my first fountain pen so that I can start becoming more comfortable with the components

Been reading a bunch on after market nibs and ink and what not but the info is difficult to apply since I've never used one. 

Any recommendations on a specific kit? I am not asking which kit is better or anything like that. I just want to hear some input on everyone's personal preference. 

thanks in advance for input.

Manny


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 10, 2009)

The way I see it, if you want to buy a couple cheap but decent looking pens just to play round with, the "Artisan" fountain pens from Craft Supply would be hard to beat.  Actually they have the EXACT same nibs in the kits as the expensive Jr. Statesman kits do.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheapest quality kits are the Chrome Baron/Sedona from Arizona Silhouette. Jr. Gent from CSUSA and Stretch from LauLauwoodworks are great but a bit more for the quality platings.


----------



## george (Oct 10, 2009)

Perhaps it should be better if you first make few cheaper pens, like suggested Artisan or similar. But after that, if you wish to make a pen that can be sold for higher price to a demanding customer, go with Gentleman, JR Gentlemen or even better kits from CSUSA.

The way I see it, is that we use the same time for making cheaper or expensiver kit ... than why not making something better? After all, the price differences between lower and higher quality kits are not that big. My opinion, at least.


----------



## GregHaugen (Oct 10, 2009)

Manny,

I'd try the Baron kits first, if you like them you can get Sedona Kits next to add a different look without needing new bushings or drill bits (both are the same but the kits look quite different).  I get most, if not all, of my pen kits from Arizona Silhouette.  I'm really impressed with their service, prices, and shipping speed.


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 10, 2009)

I found the El grande kits were not too bad to turn. At a cheaper priced kit like this you can't really go wrong.  As far as nib quality is concered.  Who knows it's the same one for about 4 other kits.


----------



## el_d (Oct 10, 2009)

Jr Gent, with one of Lou's upgraded nib. 


When I wanted to learn I went with this setup.


----------



## Manny (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you all. 
great info. 

Manny


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 11, 2009)

If you don't like skinny pens, get the El Grande or Churchill. I find the Baron/Sedona and Jr. series too skinny where you grip them.

Dan


----------



## alexkuzn (Oct 13, 2009)

Manny,

you really don't have to start with kits. 
I am working on my first kitless closed end fountain pen. Actually it is my first pen period. 
For the price of two high end kits you can get   all necessary taps and dies to start making kitless pens.
That is what I did. For me it is more fun to make a kitless pen. 
Even though I am not using any kits I have hard time convincing my son that  a "hand made" pen can still have  store bought parts like nib assembly and converter.


----------



## John Eberly (Oct 13, 2009)

*Fountain pens -*

I like the El grande for a first FP.  They are also nice fo closed end experimentation and customization.

I suggest that you look into an upgrade nib or two from one or more of the fine vendors on this site.  The kit pen nibs are sometimes pretty poor and might give you a bad impression of fountain pens.

Good ink is also important - kit ink is again not great and it's sometimes hard to get the kit pens to flow right without a lot of messing around.  Buy some Private Reserve or name brand cartidges.

Writing with a fountain pen is different too.  I find that it works best to hold the pen at a fairly low angle to the paper and move my arm rather than pinching the pen upright and moving it with the wrist or fingers.  If you're used to smashing a ballpoint into the paper, you can spring the nib and make it unusable.  The idea is the glide the nib over the paper and thet the ink flow.

I do not like the artisan kit - I've built them, and it's too easy to wreck the nib just putting the cap on.


----------



## Manny (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. 

I decided on one of Aaron's stretch fountain pens

https://www.laulauwood.net/node/136

I was ordering some long clicks and and figured I give it a whirl. I like longer pens anyways. 

I will eventually upgrade the nib but I think I should probably use the stock one for a while. I have a feeling making the transition from pressure to gliding will not be pretty. 

My guess is I will buy a small steel nib and some ink but not upgrade the nib right away. 

Is that the right progression?

Also do I need to buy a new feeder and holder? Or just the nib?

Sorry for so many questions

Manny


----------

